# كل ما تحتاجه في pic16f84 سيكون هنا ان شاء الله (الرجاء التثبيت)



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني احببت فتح موضوع جديد عن المايكروكونترولر هذا المتحكم الصغير الذي هوة بسيط وصغير لكن افكاره كبيرة وموضوعاته متشعبة واستخداماته كثيرة في حياتنا وقمت بنقل(الموضوع منقول للامانة) بعض احتايجات من يريد تعلم استخدام هذا الميكروكونترولر من داتا شييت وكتب تعليمية ومبرمجات ومشاريع ليتسنى للجميع تعلم استخدامه وبرمجته من خلال هذه المشاريع وارجو من الاخوان المشرفين بتثبيت الموضوع وكذلك من اخواني ذوي الخبرة بطرحهم مشاريع نفذوها او لم ينفذوها وكذلك استفسارات والملاحظات حولهذا الموضوع 

وقمت برفع المرفقات اولا داتا شيت وكتاب مفيدين للمستخدمين ومن يريد تعلم الpic16f84
وستجدون مبرمجة جميلة وسهلة جدا في المرة القادمة

مع تحياتي
م.حسن قاسم العزاوي


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (14 أبريل 2008)

*ليوم جبتلكم دوائرالالكترونية للمبرمجات والبرامج*

السلام عليكم 

اليوم جبتلكم مبرمجة جدا بسيطة وتغني ان شاء الله في استخدام الميكروكونترولر وهية بالمرفقات مع الدائرة الالكترونية والبرنامج وهي تربط بالسيريال بورت واخرى ايضا بسيطة تربط بالبرلل برنتر بورت

لكن ارجو من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع بتزودنا ما يلديهم من مشاريع ومواقع واشياء ممكن الاستفادة منها وانتضرومني السيميوليتر مع المشاريع والدوائر الالكترونية 
لكن اعذروني لتاخيري بوضعهم بسبب الانترنيت والمشاغل

مع تحياتي 
م.حسن قاسم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا جدا جدا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (16 أبريل 2008)

*برنامج محاكاة للجميع انواع الpic مايكروكونترولر*

مشكور اخي ابو جاسم الورد على ردك 
بس اعتب:4: على الناس الي تدخل وتقرة وتحمل وتطلع بدون ما تشارك ولو بكلمة جميلة بتنطينا الدافع للمشاركة واضافة مواضيع من اجل الرقي بالملتقى او اي تعليق او مشروع ممكن نفذة بالتعاون جميعا:81:
على اية حال هذا برنامج محاكاة جميل جدا وسهل لجميع انواع الميايكروكونترولرات من نوع الpic حيث نستطيع من خلاله تنفيذ اي برنامج مع اي دائرة على الكومبيوتر قبل ان ننفذه بايدينا وهو هدية لكم وشوفونا رددودكم ........وشكرا 

مع تحيات اخوكم 
م.حسن قاسم


----------



## asaeng (16 أبريل 2008)

thanks very muchhhhhhhh


----------



## rfm_lord (17 أبريل 2008)

انتة اكثر من رائع يا باشا


----------



## محمد شريفة (18 أبريل 2008)

*مساعدة في الpic16f877a*

السلام عليكم
أريد مساعدة في كيفية ربط ال keypad مع ال pic16f877a
لإدخال قيم مصفوفة و إظهارها على lcd
و شكرا


----------



## محمد شريفة (18 أبريل 2008)

*مساعدة عااااااجلة لو سمحت*

السلام عليكم
أريد مساعدة في كيفية ربط ال keypad مع ال pic16f877a
لإدخال قيم مصفوفة و إظهارها على lcd
و شكرا


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (20 أبريل 2008)

*اسف على تاخري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته

اولا اسف على تاخري في الرد وذلك بسبب الانشغال في العمل واحب اشكر اخواني على ردودهم الحلوة 
اسف صديقي محمد على ردي المتاخر لكن اعذرني بسبب مشاغلي 
طبعا بالنسبة لسؤالك اكو طريقة وهي عبارة عن ميكورسويجات مرتبة بشكل مصفوفة ذات صفوف واعمدة الاعمدة تربط من خلال بورت الاوت بوت والصفوف من خلال بورت اخر للانبوت بحيث كل مايكرو سويج له طرفين طرف يربط بالعامود والاخر بالصف حيث يقوم المايكروكونترولر من خلا ل برنامج بالبحث عن السويج المضغوط وبعد ذلك يتم اضهارة على بروت اخر مربوطة به الشاشة الlcd
هذا كل المعلومات الي اكدر اساعدك بيها وهذا موقع عسى ان يكون يخدمك في شي وهو عن نفس موضوع سؤالك
http://www.fiacopetti.it/keypad_v11_en.htm

وارجو المعذرة لاني لا املك الخبرة في هذا النوع

مع تحياتي اخوكم 
م.حسن قاسم


----------



## محمد شريفة (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم أشكرك على ردك الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## الدباغ (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين على الخدمة الجليلة


----------



## علي خمسة نور (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود يا أخ "حسن قاسم العزاوي" وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## م على محمود (26 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد 
ولكن عندى سؤال
هل هذا الكلام (pic book) ينطبق ايضا على pic 16f84aاو اى version آخر من الpic وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (26 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يامهندس حسن ....وجزاك الله كل خير ورفع من مقامك في الدنيا والاخرة ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب
مشكور


----------



## م ماتلاب (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن اريد معرفة برمجة الميكروكنتورللر بحيث يخرج صوتا ويستقبل من الكاميرا صورة 
واذا لم يكن لديك ما يمنع فأنا اريد ان تعلمني برمجتة من الصفر 
فانا لا أعلم عن شيئا
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## منار يازجي (27 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عمربلعرج (28 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيكم على كل المجهودات:15::14:


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (28 أبريل 2008)

*مشكورين على الردود الحلوة*

السلام عليكم 

اسف على تاخري بالرد بسبب السفر
واشكر الجميع على ردوده الجميلة عسى الله ان يوفقكم 
وبالنسبة م علي محمود الكتاب يحجي عن ال pic 16f84 وطبعا اكو تشابه بين الفيرشنات مال الpic مع ختلاف بسيط يعني ممكن انو نظبط الpic 16f84 وبيكون عبرنا مرحلة كبيرة في هذا المجال وبعدين ندرس الاختلاف بين انواع الفيرشنات

اما بالنسبة لمهندس الماتلاب فاني اسف لا استطيع شرح الpic لك مع اني اتمنى ذلك ولكن مشغول في العمل ولك عندي دروس على هذا الموضوع منقول من زميل لي يمكن ان يساعدك لتعلم الpic 16f84 وانصحك بقراة الداتاشيت فانه جدا مفيد وخصوصا في كيفية التعامل مع ايعازات الميكروكونترولر وكيفية استخدامها بالبرمجة 

لا تنسونا من دعائكم 
وشكرا

اخوكم المهندس
حسن قاسم


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وكثرالله من أمثالك


----------



## زيد الحسني (3 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم موضوع شيق جدا وبارك الله فيك

م.زيد الحسني


----------



## سامح مزيد (25 مايو 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووررررررجدا اخى الكريم


----------



## tito_chan (25 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## مقشش (30 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على كل مشاركة في هذا الموضوع 
انا مبدأ في هذا المجال واريد ....... لو مافيش اي احراجات .... كيف اسوي برنامج فية برنامج مقاطعة لان هذا الموضوع الصراحة شاغلنا وشكرأ


----------



## لاسلكي (2 يونيو 2008)

[جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## مهندس افق (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## tarek2004_7 (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك واكثلر من امثالك


----------



## احمد شعله (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا الشرح جامد جدا


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

ولا يهمك يا أخ حسن يسلمو إيديك وبارك الله فيك
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
والرد أصلا ذوق وأدب من القارئ
شكرا إلك مرة ثانية


----------



## anwer_sbh (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً أخي العزيز


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zeyad_j (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكورين*

ولله الحمد نخطوا للأمام و لكن ببطئ

عندما دخلت أول مرة توقعت أن أجد الكثير 
وعندما حاولت البداية وجت أن الطريق أصعب مما تصورت

أرجو الزيادة و سأحاول أن أضيف


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يتقبل منكم


----------



## alucard (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني انا اريد ان ابرمج ال pic16f84 بواسطة هذي الدائرة في الرابط المرفق بس متردد لاني لازم استعمل USB to RS-232 لاني استعمل اللبتب و مش علرف اذا بتشتغل معاي ارجو المساعدة

http://www.semis.demon.co.uk/uJDM/uJDMmain.htm


----------



## zeitgeist69 (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين حضرات المهندسين

دمتم ودامت البطاطا


----------



## moaead (17 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر للجميع على المجهود الرائع


----------



## scrpnzn (22 فبراير 2009)

thank u keteeeer ya man 3ala elmaghoud elgamel dah


----------



## احمد رونى (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى من الجميع الاضافه على هذا الموضوع


----------



## same-za (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة بارك الله بك


----------



## FWAHHAB87 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور جدًا جدًا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما و نفع بك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه و نفعك بما علمك وبارك فيك


----------



## mmst (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## afcom (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohammad_dababseh (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي ولكن تمنيت ان تقوم انت بشرح وافي من البداية عن المايكروكنترولر لكن ما قصرت و ان شاء الله نتابع


----------



## tl01001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (8 يناير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر وكما قال النبي عليه الصلاه والسلام (ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه)


----------



## omarlge (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا ومشكور


----------



## omarlge (29 يناير 2010)

من فضلكم تطبيق عملي ل16F84A.thank you


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد محمد السيد (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
انا مبتديء في الميكروكنترولر
لو بتنصحني بحاجة
والسلام عليكم


----------



## elqusy43 (5 فبراير 2010)

كان عندي سؤال بخصوص البيك 16f84a
هو ازاي ؟ اجعل اخر رجل في بورت a
تشتغل معايا
يا ريت الرد


----------



## assahbi (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ِAhmad22 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورين جدا جدا والله يوفقكم


----------



## الصقر30 (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يجعل هذه المعلومات الذي قدمتها صدقة جارية


----------



## ahmed_alshimary (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد عملت طويلاً لكي أصنع مبرمجة ولكن بلا جدوى هل من الممكن ارسالي خريجة مجربة بالفعل رجاءاً PIC16f84a


----------



## ammi (8 فبراير 2010)

الم يحن الوقت لترك العجوز 84 والبداية مع 628 ارخس في الثمن واكثر وظائف rs232+AN+comp....و متوافق في البرمجة مع العملاق 84 
شكرا


----------



## agab (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ودمت


----------



## محمد أبوغالى (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أبوغالى (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mallakh (4 أبريل 2010)

think u


----------



## فوزي جواد (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التقدم والازدهار عافاكم الله وحفظكم لصدقة جارية انشاء الله


----------



## we85 (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو المساعدة 
اخي مشروعه عن المتحكم الدقيق
المتحكم Pic16f84
أرجو مساعدتنا بالتعرف عن المتحكم الدقيق ويا ريت باللغة العربية لان الانجليزية ضعيفة شوية


----------



## tl01001 (24 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## waseem electronic (26 أبريل 2010)

تسلم عاشت ايدك:75:


----------



## waseem electronic (26 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا وردة
:20:


----------



## ISAI (30 أبريل 2010)

Merci mon ami pour ces informations et bon continuation


----------



## shaban-sh (1 مايو 2010)

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مرتضى حامد (21 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز


----------



## mimouni (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراًللجميع


----------



## منذر 1 (26 فبراير 2013)

thank you very much ...


----------



## samoha-991 (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## فارس البواب (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم أشكرك على مجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

